# Places to watch UFC66 for Free (or close to it)



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 27, 2006)

All of these locations are sorted by state and city. A full list can also be found at UFC.com or ufcjunkie.com
Enjoy

Club Elixir Anchorage AK 907 563-0042
Henrys Food & Spirits Juneau AK 907 796-3765
Hooters @ Anchorage Anchorage AK 907 563-5653
USCG - ISC Kodiak, MWR Kodiak AK 907 487-5798
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Opelika Opelika AL 334 741-0989
Fox & Hounds @ Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 968-3823
Hooters @ Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 591 4668
Hooters @ Daphne Daphne AL 251 625-3910
Hooters @ Dothan Dothan AL 334 673 4668
Hooters @ E Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 437-1880
Hooters @ Homewood Birmingham AL 205 940 9145
Hooters @ Huntsville Huntsville AL 256 722 0166
Hooters @ Mobile Mobile AL (251) 473 9464
Hooters @ Pelham Pelham AL 205 682-9464
Hooters @ Tillman Corner Mobile AL 251 661-9117
Hooters @ Trussville Birmingham AL 205 655 9475
Hooters @ Tuscaloosa Tuscaloosa AL 205 758 3035
Fox & Hounds @ N. Little Rock N. Little Rock AR 501 753-8300
Hooters @ Fayetteville AR Fayetteville AR 479 575-9464
Hooters @ North Little Rock N Little Rock AR 501 945-0444
On The Mark Fayetteville AR 479 575-0123
Bandaids Show Club Phoenix AZ 602 254-0811
Cerbat Hills Sports Bar & Grill Kingman AZ 928 692-1818
Curves Tucson AZ 520 884-7210
Famous Sams #14 Yuma AZ 928 783-7267
Famous Sams #23 Gilbert AZ 480 899-9804
Famous Sams #29 Scottsdale AZ 480 994-4488
Fox & Hounds @ Gilbert Gilbert AZ 480 507-2343
Fox & Hounds @ Peoria Peoria AZ 623 486-0779
Fox & Hounds @ Tucson Tucson AZ 520 575-1980
Grannys Closet Flagstaff AZ 520 774-8331
Hi Liter Phoenix AZ 602 234-0128
Pantera Club Phoenix AZ 602 278-5555
Platinum Cabaret Yuma AZ 928-783-5000
R.T. OSullivans Sports Bar Mesa AZ 480 844-1290
Raiders Reef Tucson AZ 520-745-8125
Sluggos Sports Grill Mesa AZ 480 704-3623
Tilted Kilt Tempe AZ 480 592-0102
Tilted Kilt Scottsdale AZ 480 922-8424
35er Bar Pasadena CA 626 405-1170
Abbey Tavern San Francisco CA 415 221-7767
All Stars @ Antioch Antioch CA 925 778 9282
Ambrose Pizza La Miranda CA 562 802 7545
Angels Sports Bar Corona CA 951 371-9738
Ausiellos West Side Grill Santa Rosa CA 707 573-9453
Baja Sharkeez @ Huntington Beach Huntington Beach Ca 714 960-5282
Baja Sharkeez @ Manhattan Beach Manhattan Beach CA 310 545 6563
Baja Sharkeez @ Newport Beach Newport Beach CA 949 673 0292
Baja Sharkeez @ Santa Barbera Santa Barbera Ca 805 963-9680
Bayside Sports Bar & Grill San Francisco CA 415 673-1565
Bostons Gourmet Pizza Rancho Cucamonga CA 909 758-9115
Brians Beer & Billiards Fullerton CA 714 993-1401
Bull Pen Bar & Grill San Diego CA 858 503-6786
Bull Pen Bar & Grill Encinitas CA 760 635-9020
Centerfield Sports Bar & Grill Huntington Beach CA 714 848-0113
Chronic Cantina Costa Mesa CA 949 646 0227
City Beach Fremont CA 510 651-2500
Cliff Room Sports Lounge Santa Barbara CA 805 966-3060
Commerce Casino Commerce CA 323 838-3201
Danny Ks Billiards & Café Orange CA 714 771-9707
Diamond Mountain Casino Susanville CA 530 252-1100
Draft Choice Sports Grill Laguna Nigel CA 949 495 6789
El Guapo Cantina Los Angeles CA 323 297 0471
Graduate Restaurant San Luis Obispo CA 805 541-0969
Hollywood Billiards Los Angeles CA 323 465-0115
Hooters @ Costa Mesa Costa Mesa CA 714 427 0755
Hooters @ Gaslamp San Diego CA 619 235 4668
Hooters @ Hollywood Hollywood CA 323 962 3373
Hooters @ Long Beach Long Beach CA 562 983 1010
Hooters @ Oceanside Oceanside CA 760 433-4668
Hooters @ Ontario Ontario CA 909 989-2209
Hooters @ Pacific Beach San Diego CA 858 273 4668
Hooters @ Pasadena Pasadena CA 626 395 7700
Hooters @ Santa Monica Santa Monica CA 310 458 7555
Hooters @ Temecula Temecula CA 951 506-0093
Hooters @ W. Covina W. Covina Ca 626 974 4668
Hurricane Bar & Grill Huntington Beach CA 714 374-0500
Johnnys Sports & Tacos Redlands CA 909-794-7922
Joltn Joes San Diego CA 619 230 1968
Laguna BBQ & Brew San Luis Obispo CA 805 547-1485
Leos All Star Sports Bar Glendale CA 818 249-5858
Margarita Beach - RC Rancho Cucamong CA 909-945-1644
Martys San Luis Obispo CA 805 544 3668
Michaels Sports Pub & Grill Westminster CA 714 373-5665
OMalleys Bar Santa Barbara CA 805 564-8904
OReillys Grover Beach CA 805 489-0469
Paradise Lounge & Grill San Diego CA 619 225-8110
Players Sports Pub Fair Oaks CA 916 967-6330
Rickys Sports Bar San Leandro CA 510 352 0200
Robinson Rancheria Resort Nice CA 800 809-3636
Spearmint Rhino @ Torrance Torrance CA 310 532-2427
SS Shipmates Cerritos CA 562 924-3211
Stadium Pub Walnut Creek CA 925 256-7302
Tequila Hoppers Upland CA 909 985 9114
Underground Pub & Grill Hermosa Beach CA 310 318 3818
Yankee Doodles @ Santa Monica Santa Monica CA 310-394-4632
Yankee Doodles @ Woodland Hills Woodland Hills CA 818 883 3030
Frog & Peach San Luis Obispo CA. 805 595-3764
Bostons Highlands Ranch CO 720 344-1531
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Centennial Centennial CO 303-768-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 594 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fort Collins Fort Collins CO 970-266-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Greely Greeley CO 970-330-9988
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lakewood Lakewood CO 303 978 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lakewood 2 Lakewood CO 720 963-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Longmont Longmont CO 303 485-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pueblo Pueblo CO 719 543-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Superior Superior CO 303 497 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Westminster Westminster CO 303 465-2999
C.B. & Potts @ Englewood Englewood CO 303 770-1982
C.B. & Potts @ Ft. Collins Fort Collins CO 970-221-5954
C.B. & Potts @ Westminster Westminster CO 303-451-5767
Champps @ Aspen Grove Littleton CO 303 707-0333
Champps @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 548-0113
Cheerleaders Denver CO 303 426-6996
Dave & Busters @ Denver Denver CO 303 759-1515
Diamond Cabaret Denver CO 303 571-4242
Fox & Hounds @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 570-0500
Fox & Hounds @ Littleton Littleton CO 720 493-0111
Fox & Hounds @ Littleton II Littleton CO 720 922-0400
Fox & Hounds @ Lone Tree Lone Tree CO 720 875-9161
Fox & Hounds @ Westminster #2 Westminster CO 303 464-7366
Hooters @ Aurora Denver CO 303 337 7070
Hooters @ Colorado Springs North Colorado Springs CO 719 955- 4668
Hooters @ Denver Denver CO 303 782 0232
Hooters @ Lakewood Lakewood CO 303 205 1170
Hooters @ Westminster Westminster CO 303 991-4668
Red & Jerrys Sheraton CO 303 783-0655
Sports Column Denver CO 303 296-1930
Table Steaks East Aruora CO 303 743-8888
Hooters @ Manchester Manchester CT 860 432-5360
Hooters @ Milford Milford CT 203 878-6651
Hooters @ Wethersfield Wethersfield CT 860 563 8083
Roma Restaurant & Bar New Britain CT 860 225-7947
Rookies Sports Bar & Grill Cromwell CT 860 635-1860
Hooters @ Washington ,DC Washington DC 202 962 0965
Hooters @ New Castle New Castle DE 302 326 2526
1/2 Times Sports Bar Deland FL 386 736-6800
Ale House @ Daytona Beach Daytona Beach FL 386 255-2555
Backstage Billiards @ Lake Buena Vista Orlando FL 407 465-0123
Blue Lagoon Saloon Sebring FL 863 471-6001
Bogeys Restaurant & Sports Grill Venice FL 941 488-9156
Brian Borus Irish Pub Lake Worth FL 561 964-8881
Brus Room @ Boynton Beach Boynton Beach FL 561 739-9332
Brus Room @ Deerfield Beach Deerfield Beach FL 954 420-5959
Brus Room @ Del Ray Beach Del Ray Beach FL 561 276-3663
Brus Room @ Margate Margate FL 954 968-3663
Brus Room @ Pompano Beach Pompano Beach FL 954 785-2227
Cactus Bobs Sanford FL 407 330-1275
Cafe Iguana @ Pembroke Pines Pembroke Pines FL 954 433-8787
Champps @ Ft. Lauderdale Ft. Lauderdale FL 954 491-9335
Cheers Kissimmee FL 407 397-4225
Cheetah @ Hallandale Hallandale Beach FL 954 455-2131
Cheetah @ Pompano Pompano Beach FL 954 971-2600
Cheetah @ WPB W. Palm Beach FL 561 687-0600
Cherrys @ Bradenton Bradenton FL 941 756-3404
Crusin Cafe Daytona Beach FL 386 226-9800
Dania Jai Alai Dania FL 954 927-2841
Dave & Busters @ Hollywood Hollywood FL 954 923-5505
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boca Raton Boca Raton FL 561 869-0552
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton Boynton Beach FL 561 963-3234
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton West Boynton Beach FL 561 752-4949
Duffys Sports Grill @ Greenacres Greenacres FL 561 642-6388
Duffys Sports Grill @ Jupiter East Jupiter FL 561 743-4405
Duffys Sports Grill @ Jupiter West Jupiter FL 561 741-8900
Duffys Sports Grill @ Palm Beach Gardens Palm Beach FL 561 493-8381
Duffys Sports Grill @ PGA Palm Beach Garden FL 561 721-2650
Duffys Sports Grill @ Royal Palm Beach Royal Palm Beach FL 561 478-8852
Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie West Port St Lucie FL 772 873-8150
Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie West II Port St Lucie FL 772 924-3565
Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart Stuart FL 772 221-4899
Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart South Stuart FL 772 781-1388
Duffys Sports Grill @ West Palm Beach West Palm Beach FL 561 688-1820
Gators Dockside @ Baymeadow Jacksonville FL 904-448-0500
Gators Dockside @ Clearmont Clearmont FL 352 242-1825
Gators Dockside @ Dr. Phillips Orlando FL 407 770-6049
Gators Dockside @ Hunt Club Apopka FL 407-869-4222
Gators Dockside @ Jacksonville Jacksonville FL 904-777-6135
Gators Dockside @ Kissimmee Kissimmee FL 407-847-9595
Gators Dockside @ Lake Mary Lake Mary FL 407 330-2557
Gators Dockside @ Oakleaf Jacksonville FL 904 425-6466
Gators Dockside @ Ocoee Ocoee FL 407 521-5545
Gators Dockside @ Port St Lucie Port St Lucie FL 772 873-5522
Gators Dockside @ Southchase Orlando FL 407 826-0505
Gators Dockside @ Waterford Lakes Orlando FL 407 249-9444
Gators Dockside @ Wellington Wellington FL 561 969-9554
Gators Dockside @ Winter Springs Winter Springs FL 407-695-6622
Gators Dockside of Deland Deland FL 386 738-1996
Gatsbys @ Palm Beach West Palm Beach FL 561 686-7300
Harpoon Harrys Punta Gorda FL 941 637-1177
Hooligans Pub & Oyster Bar @ Miami Miami FL 305 667-9673
Hooters @ Casselberry Casselberry FL 407 767-8822
Hooters @ Crestview Crestview FL 850 423 1333
Hooters @ Daytona Daytona Beach FL 386 238 0650
Hooters @ Destin Destin FL 850 654 1007
Hooters @ Gainesville Gainesville FL 352 335 9464
Hooters @ Jacksonville ( San Jose ) Jacksonville FL 904 636-9800
Hooters @ Kirkman Road Orlando FL 407 354-5350
Hooters @ Lake Buena Vista Orlando Fl 407 239 0900
Hooters @ Lakeland II Lakeland FL 863 859-7772
Hooters @ Melbourne Melbourne FL 321 725-7409
Hooters @ Merritt Island Merritt Island FL 321 449 0752
Hooters @ Ocala Ocala FL 352 873-2042
Hooters @ Orange Park Orange Park FL 904 215 5858
Hooters @ Orlando (Airport) Orlando FL 407 850-2552
Hooters @ Panama City Panama City FL 850 230 9464
Hooters @ Panama City 2 Panama City FL 850 873 9993
Hooters @ Pensacola Pensacola FL 850 477-3400
Hooters @ Pensacola Beach Pensacola Beach FL 850 654 1866
Hooters @ Regency Jacksonville FL 904 723-5224
Hooters @ Sanford Sanford FL 407 324 1272
Hooters @ St. Augustine St. Augustine FL 904 819 9919
Hooters @ Tallahassee Tallahassee FL 850 385 2004
Hooters @ Waterford Lakes Orlando FL 407 243-6466
Hot Shots @ Sunrise Sunrise FL 954 748-4232
JJ Muggs / (Beer Goggles) Lake Worth FL 561 968-0990
Johnny OQuigleys Destin FL 850 837-1015
Mugshots Altamonte Springs FL 407 786-5024
Paper Moon Ft Walton Beach FL 850 314-7852
Park Sports Club Hollywood FL 954-556-7450
Press Box @ Tampa Tampa FL 813 876-3528
Purple Porpoise Indian Harbor FL 321 773-6655
Renegade BBQ Company Hollywood FL 954 797-5943
Scullys on the Bayou Ft Walton Beach FL 850 864-1127
Side Pockets Margate FL 954 977-9747
Sidelines Sports Grill St. Cloud FL 407 957-3434
Sofa King Sports Bar West Palm Beach FL 561 684-5599
Spearmint Rhino @ WPB West Palm Beach FL 561 686-0123
St. Lucie Draft House Port St. Lucie FL 772 460 8424
Stevie Tomatoes @ Cape Coral Cape Coral FL 239 945-2444
Stevie Tomatoes @ Ft. Myers Ft. Myers FL 239 597-6455
Stevie Tomatoes @ Naples Naples FL 239 403-8933
Stevie Tomatoes Sports Page Naples FL 239 591-2722
Stix Billiards Palm Harbor FL 727 937-9225
Stoneys Estero FL 239 949-8234
Strokers Palm Harbour FL 727 786-6683
Ticket Sports Bar II Pensacola FL 850 476-6444
Tootsies Cabaret Miami Gardens FL 305 651-7444
Winghouse I Largo FL 727 530-9799
Winghouse II Pinellas Park FL 727 547-9464
Winghouse III Tampa FL 813 806-9464
Winghouse IV Newport Richey FL 727 816-9464
Winghouse IX Winter Park FL 407 673-9464
Winghouse V St. Petersburg FL 727 520-7700
Winghouse VI Ocala FL 352 671-7880
Winghouse VII Orlando FL 407 522-6422
Winghouse VIII Kissimmee FL 407 846-9460
Winghouse X Palm Harbour FL 727 784-7706
Winghouse XI Daytona Beach FL 386 947-9838
Winghouse XII Altamonte Sprin FL 407 786-9464
Winghouse XIII Sanford FL 407 323-9464
Winghouse XIV Jacksonville FL 904 493-9464
Winghouse XV Tampa FL 813 490-9464
Winghouse XVI Orlando FL 407 472-9464
Winghouse XX Lakeland FL 863 646-0303
American Pie Atlanta GA 404 255-7571
B & D Burgers Savannah GA 912 927 8700
Baileys @ Kennesaw Kennasaw GA 770 794-4444
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Alpharetta Alpharetta GA 678 352 4599
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbus Columbus GA 706 507 2110
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Douglasville Douglasville GA 678-391-8470
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dunwoody Dunwoody GA 770 643 0074
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hiram Hiram GA 770 439 3744
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lithonia Lithonia GA 770 482 9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Marietta Marietta GA 678 354 9464
Champps @ Alpharetta Alpharetta GA 770 642-1933
Cheetah, The Atlanta GA 404 892 3037
Hooters @ Augusta Augusta GA 706 736 8454
Hooters @ Canton, GA. Canton GA 678 493-0369
Hooters @ Columbus, Ga. Columbus GA 706 596 4668
Hooters @ Conyers Conyers GA 770 483 5010
Hooters @ Cumberland Atlanta GA 770 984 0287
Hooters @ Douglasville Douglasville GA 770 947-8009
Hooters @ Gwinnett Duluth GA 770 497 0880
Hooters @ Hiram Hiram GA 770 943-8896
Hooters @ Kennesaw Kennesaw GA 770 590 8820
Hooters @ Macon Macon GA 478 471 7675
Hooters @ McDonough McDonough GA 678 583-9003
Hooters @ Newnan Newnan GA 770 254 1687
Hooters @ Norcross Norcross GA 770 729 8441
Hooters @ Roswell Roswell GA 770 992 4540
Hooters @ Savannah Savannah GA 912 925 2536
Hooters @ Tara Jonesboro GA 770 478 2262
Hooters @ Warner Robins Warner Robins GA 478 953-7200
Sports Page Columbus GA 706 641-9966
T.J.s Sports Bar Alpharetta GA 770 552-7700
Dave & Busters @ Honolulu Honolulu HI 808 589-2215
Kahului Ale House Kahului HI 808 877-9001
Kahunas Sports Bar & Grill Kaneohe HI 808 254-7660
Red Lion University Honolulu HI 808 949-5466
Ameristar Casino Council Bluffs Inc. Council Bluffs IA 712 328-8888
Billy Joes Pitcher Show W. Des Moines IA 515 223-9944
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Rapids Cedar Rapids IA 319 396-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Rapids Cedar Rapids IA 319 378-8886
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Coralville Coralville IA 319 338-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Davenport Davenport IA 563 359 0800
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Iowa City Iowa City IA 319 887 -9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ West Des Moines West Des Moines IA 515 221-9464
Hooters @ Davenport Davenport IA 563 388-9464
Hooters @ Des Moines W. Des Moines IA 515 224-9464
Sports Fans Pizza Bettendorf IA 563 359-5555
Spearmint Rhino @ Boise (LCM, LLC) Boise ID 208 429-8229
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Carbondale Carbondale IL 618 529-4686
Buffalo Wild Wings @ DeKalb DeKalb IL 815 754 9299
Buffalo Wild Wings @ East Peoria Peoria IL 309 699-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Geneva Geneva IL 630 262-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Warrenville Warrenville IL 630 836-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Woodridge Woodridge IL 630 969-9464
Foundry, The Aurora IL 630 978-2088
Fox & Hounds @ Arlington Heights Arlington Heights IL 847 590-9019
Fox & Hounds @ Aurora Aurora IL 630 236-9183
Fox & Hounds @ Bloomingdale Bloomingdale IL 630 295 9626
Fox & Hounds @ Schaumburg Schaumburg IL 847 884-6821
Halftime Bar & Grill McHenry IL 815 344-0345
Hooters @ Bloomington Bloomington IL 309 663 4668
Hooters @ Champaign Champaign IL 217 355-7682
Hooters @ Fairview Heights Fairview Heights IL 618 398-3374
Hooters @ Peoria Peoria IL 309 676-5603
Hooters @ Rockford Rockford IL 815 229-0539
Hooters @ Springfield, IL Springfield IL 217 522-9110
Idols Palatine IL 847 934-3474
Jerseys Pizza & Grill Hoffman Estates IL 847 765-0085
JTs Porch Saloon Lombard IL 630 932 9596
Kendalls (Tailgators) Chicago IL 773 348 7200
Players Bar & Grill Chicago IL 312 733 2121
Players Club @ Ashland Chicago IL 773 477-7769
Rookies All American Pub & Grill St. Charles IL 630 513-0681
Show Mes @ Carbondale Carbondale IL 618 549 3646
St. Charlies Pub & Grill St, Charles IL 630 587 4251
Stadium Sports Club Rolling Meadows IL 847 397-2440
Wells Fargo Sports Bar Moline IL 309 764 7424
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Eagle Plaza Evansville IN 812 423-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Green River Evansville IN 812 471-9464
Fox & Hounds @ Carmel Carmel IN 317 844-0075
Fox & Hounds @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 473-5721
Fox & Hounds @ Indianapolis Indianapolis IN 317 913-1264
Heartland Nightclub South Bend IN 574 232-0222
Hooters @ Castleton (Indy 2) Indianapolis IN 317 577 1477
Hooters @ Clarksville Clarksville IN 812 284 9464
Hooters @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 475 0229
Hooters @ Ft. Wayne Ft. Wayne IN 219 471 6776
Hooters @ Greenwood Indianapolis IN 317 887 9464
Hooters @ Indy 1 (Downtown) Indianapolis IN 317 267 9637
Hooters @ Jeffersonville Jeffersonville IN 812 218 9485
Hooters @ Lafayette Lafayette IN 765 449 9464
Hooters @ Mishawaka Mishawaka IN (574) 259-7786
Hooters @ Schererville Schererville IN 219 322 2024
Hooters @ Speedway (Indy 3) Indianapolis IN 317 387 9464
Show Mes @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 402-7100
Wrigley Field Bar & Grill Fort Wayne IN 260 485-1038
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Olathe Olathe KS 913 764 2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 341-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Topeka Topeka KS 785 783-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 722-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wichita/Northrock Wichita KS 316 636 9464
Fox & Hounds @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 649-1700
Fox & Hounds @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 634-2123
Hooters @ Kansas City Speedway (Legends) Kansas City KS 913 788-4668
Hooters @ Olathe Olathe KS 913 780-9465
Hooters @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 381 4668
Hooters @ Topeka Topeka KS 785 273-9464
Hooters @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 687 9464
Johnnys Tavern Overland Park KS 913 451-4542
Oscars Wichita KS 316 262-7123
Side Pockets @ Bonner Springs Bonner Springs KS 913 441-6700
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Florence Florence KY 859 746-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lexington Lexington KY 859 233-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Middletown Middletown KY 502 254-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Owensboro Owensboro KY 270 686 7800
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Stonybrook Jeffersontown KY 502 499-2356
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Western Ketucky Bowling Green KY 270 842-9464
Fox & Hounds @ Louisville Louisville KY 502 394-7620
Hooters @ Dixie Hwy. Louisville KY 502 449-4194
Hooters @ Dupont Louisville KY 502 895-7100
Hooters @ Florence Florence KY 859-647-2848
Hooters @ Lexington Lexington KY 859 269 8521
Hooters @ Newport Newport KY 859 291 9191
Hooters @ Preston Louisville KY 502 968 1606
Hooters @ Richmond, KY Richmond KY 859 626-3900
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 819-8438
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bossier City Bossier City LA 318 752 3801
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lafayette Lafayette LA 337 984-7990
Champps @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 248-9333
Fox & Hounds @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 926-1444
Hooters @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 928 7221
Hooters @ Lafayette Lafayette LA 337 216 9464
Hooters @ Siegen Baton Rouge LA 225 293-1900
Hooters @ West Bank Gretna LA 504 393 7177
Hooters @ West Monroe W. Monroe LA 318 322-3224
Marleys Sports Bar Lafayette LA 337 235-2004
Sharps Sport Bar Denham Springs LA 225 603-9070
Charlie Horse W. Bridgewater MA 508 583-7252
Goodtime Billiards Somerville MA 617 628-5559
Hooters @ Cape Cod Hyannis MA 508 790-9464
Baileys @ Germantown Germantown MD 301 515-8880
Coburns Tavern Baltimore MD 410 342 0999
Fantasies Nightclub Curtis Bay MD 410 354-1217
Fletchers Baltimore MD 410 558 1889
Gentlemens Gold Club Baltimore MD 410 483 0397
Hooters @ Laurel Laurel MD 301 362-5668
Hooters @ Rockville Rockville MD 301 230 2134
Hooters @ Towson Towson MD 410 769-9464
Hooters @ Waldorf Waldorf MD 301 638-9464
Scores @ Baltimore Baltimore MD 410 528-1117
Baileys @ Canton Canton MI 734 844-1137
Baileys @ Dearborn Dearborn MI 313 277-3212
Baileys @ Troy Troy MI 248 435-3044
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ann Arbor Ann Arbor MI 734 997-9143
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bay City Bay City MI 989 671-3377
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Brighton Brighton MI 810 227-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Canton Canton MI 734 844-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Rapids Grand Rapids MI 616 364-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Rapids 28th Grand Rapids MI 616 241-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lake Orion Lake Orion MI 248 814-8600
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Midland Midland MI 989 633-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Monroe Monroe MI 734 240-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mt. Clemens Mt. Clemens MI 586 469-0725
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mt. Pleasant Mt. Pleasant MI 989 772-2898
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Muskegon Muskegon MI 231 799-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ South Gate Southgate MI 734 281-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Walker Walker MI 616 784-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Washington Washington MI 586 677 9932
Hooters @ Flint Flint MI 810 732 0860
Hooters @ Grand Rapids Grand Rapids MI 616 977-9464
Hooters @ Kalamazoo Portage MI 269 381 4668
Hooters @ Lansing Lansing MI 517 393 7997
Hooters @ Novi Novi MI 248 465 9464
Hooters @ Roseville Roseville MI 586 415-9870
Hooters @ Sterling Heights Sterling Height MI 586 939-8199
Hooters @ Taylor Taylor MI 734 374 9030
Hooters @ Troy Troy MI 248 680 0509
OKellys Sports Grill Mt. Pleasant MI 989 772-2391
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Apple Valley Apple Valley MN 952 997-2271
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Baxter Baxter MN 218 828-8900
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Blaine Blaine MN 763 784-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Champlin Champlin MN 763 427 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Chanhassen Chanhassen MN 952 934 9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbia Heights Columbia Height MN 763 574-2356
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Coon Rapids Coon Rapids MN 763 253-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Crystal Crystal MN 763 531-2356
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Maplewood Maplewood MN 651 770 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oakdale Oakdale MN 651-734-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Plymouth Plymouth MN 763 551-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Roseville Roseville MN 651 636 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Savage Savage MN 952 226 1600
Buffalo Wild Wings @ St Cloud St Cloud MN 320 656 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ West St. Paul West St. Paul MN 651 450-9464
Ultimate Sports Bar & Grill Waite Park MN 320 251-5580
Ameristar Casino @ Kansas City Kansas City MO 800 499-4961
Ameristar Casino @ St. Charles St. Charles MO 800 325-7777
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cape Girardeau Cape Girardeau MO 573 334-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Joplin Joplin MO 417 206-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lees Summit Lees Summit MO 816 246 9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Raytown Raytown MO 816 313-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Springfield Springfield MO 417 881-9464
Fox & Hounds @ Independence Independence MO 816 795-5744
Fox & Hounds @ Springfield Springfield MO 417 890-6289
Fox & Hounds @ St. Louis Chesterfield MO 636 536-0802
Hooters @ Columbia, MO Columbia MO 579 886-4700
Hooters @ Independence (MO) Independence MO 816 478-8832
Hooters @ Maryland Heights St Louis MO 314 991 9565
Hooters @ N. Kansas City N. Kansas City MO 816 584 8900
Hooters @ South County St Louis MO 314 845 1899
Hooters @ Springfield Springfield MO 417 887 9464
Hooters @ St. Peters St. Peters MO 636 447-5559
Landing Eatery & Pub Liberty MO 816 792-5230
Missions End Whiteman AFB MO 660 687-4422
Side Pockets @ Englewood Kansas City MO 816 455 9900
Side Pockets @ Oldham Pkwy Lees Summitt MO 816 524-2400
Side Pockets @ St. Charles St. Charles MO 636 724-9300
St. Louis Sports Bar & Grill St. Louis MO 314 961-3366
Ameristar Casino Vicksburg Inc. Vicksburg MS 601 630 3644
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hattiesburg Hattiesburg MS 601 288-7777
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Olive Branch Olive Branch MS 662 890 7285
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ridgeland Ridgeland MS 601 856-0789
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Southaven Southaven MS 662 349-7776
Fox & Hounds @ Southaven Southaven MS 662 536 2200
Hooters @ Horn Lake Horn Lake MS 662 349-7300
Hooters @ Jackson Jackson MS 601 981-0480
Inferno Sports Pub Long Beach MS 228 575-8338
Magic Moments Passajoula MS 228 769-1531
Cats Paw Bozeman MT 406 223-4145
Press Box Missoula MT 406 721-1212
Second Shift Billings MT 406 245-4248
Baileys @ Chapel Hill Chapel Hill NC 919 918-1005
Baileys @ Pineville Charlotte NC 704 541-0794
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Chapel Hill Chapel Hill NC 919 933-9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Charlotte(Matthews) Charlotte NC 704 849-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Charlotte/McCullough Charlotte NC 704 510-1545
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fayetteville/NC Fayetteville NC 910 868 1561
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Garner Garner NC 919 661 5238
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hickory Hickory NC 828 327-9464
Fox & Hounds @ Charlotte Charlotte NC 704 333-4113
Fox & Hounds @ Winston Salem Winston Salem NC 336 722-6000
Hooters @ Asheville Asheville NC 828 253 4660
Hooters @ Burlington Burlington NC 336 538-9688
Hooters @ Concord Concord NC 704 979 0130
Hooters @ Fayetteville NC Fayetteville NC 910 868 0700
Hooters @ Gastonia Gastonia NC 704 823 0025
Hooters @ Greensboro Greensboro NC 336 852-4600
Hooters @ Greenville Greenville NC 252 353-5995
Hooters @ Hickory Hickory NC 828 324 0116
Hooters @ Jacksonville, NC Jacksonville NC 910 346-9464
Hooters @ Lake Norman Mooresville NC 704 663-5398
Hooters @ Matthews Matthews NC 704 849 8322
Hooters @ Raleigh Raleigh NC 919 850 9882
Hooters @ Raleigh Airport Morrisville NC 919 469-2900
Hooters @ South Charlotte Charlotte NC 704 643-2044
Hooters @ Wilmington Wilmington NC 910 791 0799
Hooters @ Winston Salem Winston Salem NC 336 760 4300
Mens Club @ Charlotte Charlotte NC 704 525-8525
Original Steakhouse & Sports Theatre @ Salisbury Salisbury NC 704 638-0026
Playmakers Sports Bar & Grill Raleigh NC 919 743-5544
Wilsons Restaurant Wilmington NC 910 793-0999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bismarck Bismarck ND 701 323-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fargo Fargo ND 701 356-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fargo Fargo ND 701 280-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Forks Grand Forks ND 701 775-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bellevue Bellevue NE 402 991-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lincoln/27th St Lincoln NE 402 328-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lincoln/P St Lincoln NE 402 475 2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/ 76th St Omaha NE 402 343 3017
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/48th & L Street Omaha NE 402 734-8008
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/Maple Omaha NE 402 492 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Omaha/SW Plaza Omaha NE 402 861-9464
D.J.s Dugout Bellevue NE 402 292-9096
D.J.s Dugout - North Omaha NE 402 498-8855
Fox & Hounds @ Omaha Omaha NE 402 964-9074
Fox & Hounds @ Omaha 2 Omaha NE 402 334-3133
Hooters @ Omaha Omaha NE 402 333-4087
Mickeys Irish Pub Lincoln NE 402 438-3311
Hooters @ Manchester Manchester NH 603 222 9116
Hooters @ Nashua Nashua NH 603 888-7746
Hooters @ Salem Salem NH 603 685-0346
Delilahs Den Pleasantville NJ 609 383-0666
Fox & Hounds @ Edison Edison NJ 732 452-9100
Hollywood Cafe Woodbury Height NJ 856 251 0011
Hooters @ Hackensack Hackensack NJ 201 488 9229
Hooters @ Maple Shade Maple Shade NJ 856 482 9007
Hooters @ Paramus Paramus NJ 201 986 1530
Hooters @ Princeton Lawrenceville NJ 609 520-9464
Hooters @ Union Union NJ 908 964 5317
Hooters @ Wayne Wayne NJ 973 837 1876
P.J. Whelihans Pub @ Cherry Hill Cherry Hill NJ 856 424-8844
Prime Time Sports Bar South Amboy NJ 732 721-6555
Pub 46 Clifton NJ 973 473-8184
Fantasy World Albequrque NM 505 884-2446
Fox & Hounds @ Albuquerque Albuquerque NM 505 344-9430
Sneakers Albuquerque NM 505 837 1708
Spearmint Rhino @ Albuquerque Albuquerque NM 505 243-3199
T.D. Eubanks Albuquerque NM 505 291-8282
T.D.s North Albuquerque NM 505 875-1625
Bullys #1 Reno NV 775 825-4333
Bullys #3 Sparks NV 775 352-8400
Bullys #4 Carson City NV 775 352-8400
Bullys #5 Sparks NV 775 825-4333
Bullys #6 Reno NV 775 825-4333
Cactus Petes Inc. Jackpot NV 775 755-6707
El Dorado Casino Reno NV 775 785-9083
Fantasy Girls Reno NV 775 745-9461
Mens Club @ Reno Reno NV 775 786-7800
Red Lion Inn & Casino Elko NV 775 738-2111
Spiros Sports Bar & Grill Sparks NV 775 787-7476
Stockmens Hotel & Casino Elko NV 775 738-5141
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Amherst Amherst NY 716 691-5691
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Elmwood Regal Buffalo NY 716 876-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Henrietta Rochester NY 585 427-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Transit Road Williamsville NY 716 636-6211
McCanns Pub Astoria NY 718 278-2621
McCanns Pub # 2 Massapequea NY 516 798-1496
Playwright New York NY 212 262-9263
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ashland Ashland OH 419 281-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Belden Village Canton OH 330 491 2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cincinnati/ Skytop Cincinnati OH 513 233-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Colerain Cincinnati OH 513 741-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbus Columbus OH 614 501 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Crossroads Plaza Columbus OH 614 841-9093
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Delaware Delaware OH 740 363-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fairfield Fairfield OH 513 895-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Forest Park Forest Park OH 513 674-7868
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Gahanna Gahanna OH 614 478-7972
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Georgesville Square Columbus OH 614 870-8220
Buffalo Wild Wings @ German Village Columbus OH 614 221-4293
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hamilton Hamilton OH 513 868-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lebanon Lebanon OH 513 228-2120
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lima Lima OH 419 991-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mansfield Mansfield OH 419 525-2933
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Norwood Norwood OH 513 351-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ West Chester West Chester OH 513 942-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wooster Wooster OH 330 264 2299
Fox & Hounds @ Beavercreek Beavercreek OH 937 426-4145
Fox & Hounds @ Canton Canton OH 330 497-2593
Fox & Hounds @ Dayton Dayton OH 937 432-9904
Fox & Hounds @ Mason Mason OH 513 229-7921
Fox & Hounds @ Mayfield Heights Mayfield Heights OH 440 646-9078
Fox & Hounds @ Parma Parma OH 440 842-8840
Gallos Columbus OH 614 457-2394
Geppettos/ Johnny Malloys Cleveland Heights OH 216 320-1800
Hooters @ Columbus Columbus OH 614 755 9464
Hooters @ Columbus II Columbus OH 614 899 0369
Hooters @ Columbus III Columbus OH 614 846-2367
Hooters @ Dayton Dayton OH 937 434-9464
Hooters @ Dayton 2 Dayton OH 937 890-0467
Hooters @ East Gate Withamsville OH 513 943 0021
Hooters @ Hilliard Columbus OH 614-850-7078
Hooters @ Springdale Springdale OH 513 671 2773
Hooters @ Toledo Toledo OH 419 473-8661
Loco Leprechaun Westlake OH 440 250-5626
Paninis @ Independence Independence OH 216 524-5240
Cross Eyed Moose Sports Cantina Oklahoma City OK 405 703 1119
Fox & Hounds @ Broken Arrow Broken Arrow OK 918 307-2847
Fox & Hounds @ Oklahoma City Oklahoma City OK 405 751-7243
Hooters @ Bricktown Oklahoma City OK 405 231 1100
Hooters @ Oklahoma City Oklahoma City OK 405 848 9464
Hooters @ Oklahoma City South Oklahoma City OK 405 682 2442
Hooters @ Tulsa Tulsa OK 918 250 1498
Highlands Pub (MMD Inc.) Eugene OR 541 485-4304
Hooters @ Beaverton Beaverton OR 503 646-9464
Hooters @ Jantzen Beach Portland OR 503 735-9464
Hooters @ Portland Portland OR 503 251-8400
Hot Seat Bar & Grill Tualatin OR 503 885-8787
Refectory Portland OR 503 255-8545
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Erie Erie PA 814 868-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Greensburg Greensburg PA 724 850-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Penn Center Pittsburgh PA 412 829-2444
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pointe Pittsburgh PA 412 788-9464
Champs @ State College State College PA 814 234-7700
Club Risque Philadelphia PA 215 463 6900
Club Risque @ Bristol Bristol PA 215 781 6361
Delilahs Philadelphia PA 215 625 2800
Drake Tavern Jenkintown PA 215 884-8900
Dukes Station 3 Pittsburgh PA 412 207 1235
Fox & Hounds @ Erie Erie PA 814 864-5589
Fox & Hounds @ King of Prussia King of Prussia PA 610 962-0922
Fox & Hounds @ Philadelphia Philadelphia PA 215 732-8610
Fox & Hounds @ Pittsburgh Pittsburgh PA 412 364-1885
Glam Restaurant & Lounge Philladelphia PA 267 671-0840
Hooters @ Altoona Altoona PA 814 944-8009
Hooters @ Bensalem Bensalem PA 215 639 3322
Hooters @ Concordville Glen Mills PA 610 459-9494
Hooters @ Harrisburg Mechanicsburg PA 717 791-9464
Hooters @ Monroeville Monroeville PA 412 829 9464
Hooters @ Pittsburgh Pittsburgh PA 412 261 9464
Hooters @ York York PA 717 812 9464
Just Sports Bar & Grill Bristol PA 215 781-9556
Tom & Jerrys Sports Bar Milmont Park PA 610 586-1008
Wizards Lounge Philadelphia PA 215 382 4105
Picassos Pizza Warwick RI 401 739-5030
Baileys @ Columbia Columbia SC 803 407-3004
Baileys @ Greenville Greenville SC 864 281-9347
Hooters @ Anderson Anderson SC 864 332-0400
Hooters @ Greenville Greensville SC 864 987-9464
Hooters @ Murrells Inlet Murrells Inlet SC 843 357-9666
Hooters @ N. Charleston N. Charleston SC 843 824 8661
Hooters @ North Columbia ( Harbison ) Columbia SC 803 407-9464
Hooters @ Rock Hill Rock Hill SC 803 980 4300
Hooters @ South Myrtle Beach Myrtle Beach SC 843 626-3467
Hooters @ Two Notch Columbia SC 803 419-3456
Poppadox Pub Souix Falls SD 605 336-8000
Baileys @ Antioch Antioch TN 615 731-4999
Baileys @ Goodlettsville Goodlettsville TN 615 851-9509
Baileys @ Johnson City Johnson City TN 423 929-1370
Baileys @ Knoxville Knoxville TN 865 531-2644
Baileys @ Nashville Nashville TN 615 254-5452
Brookhaven Pub & Grill Memphis TN 901 680-8118
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Chattanooga/Broad St. Chattanooga TN 423 752 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Jackson Jackson TN 731 984-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Knoxville/UT Knoxville TN 865 524-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Memphis/Hacks Cross Memphis TN 901-737-9463
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Memphis/Poplar Memphis TN 901 324 9225
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Murfreesboro Murfreesboro TN 615 907 6004
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Northgate Chattanooga TN 423 877-2356
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rivergate Madison TN 615 860-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wolfchase Memphis TN 901 380-9294
Fox & Hounds @ Chattanooga Chattanooga TN 423 490-1200
Fox & Hounds @ Cordova Cordova TN 901 624-9060
Fox & Hounds @ Memphis Memphis TN 901 763-2013
Hooters @ Ft. Campbell Clarksville TN 931-920-8400
Hooters @ Hermitage Hermitage TN 615 883 0257
Hooters @ Memphis Memphis TN 901 795 7123
Hooters @ Memphis III Memphis TN 901 523 9464
Hooters @ Murfreesboro Murfreesboro TN 615 867 2337
Hooters @ Nashville (Harding) ( 1 ) Nashville TN 615 331 0842
Hooters @ Rivergate ( Nashville 3 ) Goodlettsville TN 615 851 6499
Als Sports Bar @ Westheimer Houston TX 281 493-9797
Barneys # 20 Houston TX 713 378 4038
Barneys Billiards # 5 Houston TX 281 893 5408
Bayou City Wings @ Baytown Baytown TX 281 421-9464
Bayou City Wings @ Faqua Houston TX 281464-8570
Bernies Houston TX 281 890-4040
Bottoms Up Corpus Christi TX 361 993-6525
Box Seats Sports Grill Arlington TX 817 274-5171
Bronco Sports Bar Hurst TX 817 498-0600
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Addison Addison TX 972 701-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bedford Bedford TX 817 685 6602
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Burleson/Ft Worth Burleson TX 817 295 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Hill Cedar Hill TX 972 293 4172
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Conroe Conroe TX 936 760-9995
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cypress Cypress TX 281 373-2120
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Praire Grand Praire TX 972 641 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grapevine Grapevine TX 817 481 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Irving Irving TX 972-432-0011
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Keller Keller TX 817 741 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lewisville Lewisville TX 214 488 3700
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Plano Plano TX 469 467-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rockwall Rockwall TX 972 722 5100
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rosenburg Rosenburg TX 281 342-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sherman Sherman TX 903 892 4500
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Spring Spring TX 281 288 7300
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wallisville Rd. Houston TX 281458-3100
Champps @ Dallas Dallas TX 972 991-3335
Champps @ Las Colinas Irving TX 972 373-0333
Champps @ San Antonio San Antonio TX 210 561-2833
Champps @ Uptown Houston TX 713 627-2333
Docs Upper Deck Houston TX 281 333-3627
Ernies Sports Bar Harker Heights TX 254 690-2582
Fiesta Lanes El Paso TX 915 842-9696
Fox & Hounds @ Arlington Arlington TX 817 277-3591
Fox & Hounds @ Austin Austin TX 512 494-1200
Fox & Hounds @ College Station College Station TX 979 846-0211
Fox & Hounds @ Dallas Dallas TX 972 732-0804
Fox & Hounds @ Ft. Worth Fort Worth TX 817 423-3600
Fox & Hounds @ Ft. Worth II (Downtown) Fort Worth TX 817 338-9200
Fox & Hounds @ Houston I Houston TX 281 589-2122
Fox & Hounds @ Houston II Houston TX 281 481-0068
Fox & Hounds @ Houston III Shenandoah TX 832 813-0102
Fox & Hounds @ Lewisville Lewisville TX 972 221-8346
Fox & Hounds @ Lubbock Lubbock TX 806 791-1526
Fox & Hounds @ Richardson Richardson TX 972 437-4225
Fox & Hounds @ San Antonio San Antonio TX 210 696-1356
Fox & Hounds @ Skillman Dallas TX 214 340-4300
Hooters @ Addison Addison TX 972 392 9464
Hooters @ Amarillo Amarillo TX 806 355 9464
Hooters @ Arlington Arlington TX 817 265 3861
Hooters @ Austin (Lakeline) Austin TX 512 506 9464
Hooters @ Brownsville Brownsville TX 956 542 9464
Hooters @ Corpus Christi Corpus Christi TX 361 854-9464
Hooters @ Dallas (West End) Dallas TX 214 979 9464
Hooters @ Denton Denton TX 940 442-6049
Hooters @ Frisco Frisco TX 972 720 9464
Hooters @ Grapevine Grapevine TX 817 410-9464
Hooters @ Houston (NW FWY) Houston TX 713 659 4668
Hooters @ Humble Humble TX 281 446 9464
Hooters @ Irving Irving TX 972 659 9464
Hooters @ Killeen Lubbock TX 254 501 4195
Hooters @ Kirby Houston TX 713 527 9464
Hooters @ Lewisville Lewisville TX 972 459 9464
Hooters @ Lubbock Lubbock TX 806 281 9464
Hooters @ McAllen McAllen TX 956 971 9464
Hooters @ McKinney McKinney TX 214 544-8003
Hooters @ Mesquite Mesquite TX 972 613-2870
Hooters @ N. Richland Hills N. Richland Hil TX 817 577 9464
Hooters @ Odessa Odessa TX 432 362 5557
Hooters @ Plano Plano TX 972 422 9464
Hooters @ Round Rock Round Rock TX 512 341 9464
Hooters @ Seabrook Seabrook TX 281 474 9364
Hooters @ Selma Selma TX 210 946-4668
Hooters @ Shenandoah (Woodland) Conroe TX 936 321-2466
Hooters @ Spring (Houston Wings Venture II) Houston TX 281 893-9464
Hooters @ Sugarland (Stafford) Stafford TX 281 242-9464
Hooters @ Waco Waco TX 254 752-9464
Hooters @ Webster (NASA) Webster TX 281 332 9464
Hooters @ Willowbrook Houston TX (281) 970-9464
Hooters @ Woodlake Houston TX 713 975 9464
Knuckleheads Sports Bar Houston TX 832 251-0400
Little Woodrows (Parmer Lane) Austin TX 512 918-2337
Martini Bar Corpus Christi TX 361 814-2010
Mens Club @ Dallas Dallas TX 214 956-8800
Mens Club @ Houston Houston TX 713 629-9000
Mulligans Amarillo TX 806 367-8428
Oasis Lanes El Paso TX 915 855 1183
Perfect 10 @ Austin Austin TX 512 238-7700
R & R Sports Bar Friendswood TX 281-996-8300
R & R Sports Bar Houston TX 281 578-2704
RC Fowlers Austin TX 512 918-9464
Ringers Austin TX 512 495 1558
Rookies Sports Bar & Grill Woodlands TX 281 362-9610
San Antonio Mens Club San Antonio TX 210 590-7088
Silver City Cabaret Dallas TX 214 689-8989
Six Lounge Austin TX 512 472-6662
Stars Sports Bar & Grill Katy TX 281 693-0700
Tiffany Billiards San Antonio TX 210 344-4646
Tilted Kilt Round Rock TX 512 244-1505
Time Out Sports Bar #1 Houston TX 281 484-9911
Time Out Sports Bar #4 Houston TX 281 870-9911
Twin Peaks @ Lewisville Lewisville TX 214 488-7222
Valley Bowl Mission TX 956 585-2041
Valley Race Park Harligen TX 956 412-7223
Winghouse XIX Bedford TX 817 354-9464
Winghouse XVII Addison TX 972 716-9464
Winghouse XVIII Arlington TX 817 548-9464
Winghouse XXI Mesquite TX 972 270-9484
Baileys @ Arlington Arlington VA 703 465-1300
Baileys @ Fredricksburg Fredricksburg VA 540 548-4105
Baileys @ Richmond Richmond VA 804 755-6800
Baileys @ Richmond II Richmond VA 804 560-4600
Hams Restaurant Richmond VA 804 965-5520
Hard Times Cafe Fredricksburg VA 540 899 6555
Hard Times Cafe Four Mile Fredricksburg VA 540 710 6771
Hooters @ Chester Chester VA 804 425-9464
Hooters @ Fairfax Fairfax VA 703 359 5850
Hooters @ Fredericksburg Fredericksburg VA 540 898 8044
Hooters @ Manassas Manassas VA 703 369 6315
Hooters @ Midlothian (Chesterfield) Midlothian VA 804 378 9464
Hooters @ Potomac Mills Woodbridge VA 703 490-1116
Hooters @ Richmond Richmond VA 804 270 9464
Hooters @ Roanake Roanoke VA 540 362 9464
Original Steakhouse & Sports Theatre @ Ashburn Ashburn VA 571 223 0100
Sharx Sports Grill Virginia Beach VA 757 491 4900
Shorebreak Pizza Virginia Beach VA 757 481-9393
Summers Grill & Sports Bar Arlington VA 703 528-8278
Baxters Mill Creek WA 425 337-3007
Bishops Ale House Kirkland WA 425 256-2914
Extremes Sports Grill Bellingham WA 360 647-7066
Hooters @ Lake Union Seattle WA 206 625 0555
Hooters @ Spokane Spokane WA 509 924-9464
Hooters @ Tacoma Tacoma WA 253 476-9464
Lake Bowl Inc., Papas Sports Lounge Moses Lake WA 509 765-1248
Leftys Steak & Sports Spokane WA 509 329-0494
Oh Gallaghers Sports Pub Lakewood WA 253 476-8787
Quilceda Creek Nightclub and Casino Marysville WA 360 651-0247
Rounders McCleary WA 360 495-3870
Swinging Doors Tavern Spokane WA 509 326-6794
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Appleton Appleton WI 920 733 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ashwaubenon Ashwaubenon WI 920 429-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Kenosha Kenosha WI 262 857-9992
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wausau Wausau WI 715 845 9464
Captain Mikes Kenosha WI 262 658-2278
Cross Country Bar & Grill Rhinelander WI 715 362-4745
Hooters @ Appleton Appleton WI 920 380-9872
Hooters @ Green Bay Green Bay WI 920 497 9464
Hooters @ Greenfield Greenfield WI 414 817 9464
Hooters @ Janesville Janesville WI 608 754-9464
Hooters @ LaCrosse LaCrosse WI 608 782-9464
Hooters @ Madison Madison WI 608 829 4668
Kenadees Milwaukee WI 414 431-5556
Route 15 Sports Bar Greenville WI 920 757-9810
The Bar Green Bay WI 920 468-3566
Wow Cafe & Wingery Milwaukee WI 414 223-4969
20th Street Bar & Grill Huntington WV 304 523-6130
Hooters @ Charleston Charleston WV 304 926 8888
Keglers Morgantown WV 304 598-9698
C.B. & Potts @ Cheyenne Cheyenne WY 307 632-8636


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MMAman (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you very much pal.


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2006)

Cool!! Thanks for posting that!

Mike


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 28, 2006)

Johnnys Tavern Overland Park KS 913 451-4542 
Woohoo!  I may have to stop in and watch.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 29, 2006)

I wonder if any of the IPTV sites will show it Live.
Torrent Sites usually have the UFC's a day after they air if you can wait.

Doesn't iTunes Store sell UFC Videos now?
UFC's Website has a system for watching their videos too and if memory serves was Free tho needs a High Speed Line like DSL or Cable.


----------



## mad4dos (Dec 29, 2006)

if your in the uk  you can see it on bravo channel  see there webpage for details  of time etc  > http://www.bravo.co.uk/ufc/ufc.html
it's not ppv  just part the sky  variety pack  

mad4dos


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2007)

hooters it is then!.....oh wait im in england my front room it is......dman.


----------

